# SHOW ME YOUR OFFICE



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Heres mine. Honda civic. 2015. SE package. I love her.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> I love her.


If you loved her you wouldn't put her through rideshare hell.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

2018 Toyota Rav4 SE Hybrid. I was stupid ?


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> If you loved her you wouldn't put her through rideshare hell.


But I love the swingers club



Seattle_my_beloved said:


> 2018 Toyota Rav4 SE Hybrid. I was stupid ?
> 
> View attachment 323945
> View attachment 323946


To
That's quite nice I must say. I love the leather


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> But I love the swingers club
> 
> 
> To
> That's quite nice I must say. I love the leather


Heated seats too ?


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> 2018 Toyota Rav4 SE Hybrid. I was stupid ?
> 
> View attachment 323945
> View attachment 323946


Nice. I almost went with the RAV 4.

I gotta ask... am I the only one that's curious about what is painted out? lol


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

911 Guy said:


> Nice. I almost went with the RAV 4.
> 
> I gotta ask... am I the only one that's curious about what is painted out? lol


Licence plate info ?


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Now it makes sense. lol


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> 2018 Toyota Rav4 SE Hybrid. I was stupid ?
> 
> View attachment 323945
> View attachment 323946


What a waste.....

Cool car though.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> What a waste.....
> 
> Cool car though.


Don't put salt on my wounds.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> Heres mine. Honda civic. 2015. SE package. I love her.


Those lyft air freshener's smell like cherry NyQyuil  Leave it to lyft to not even get air fresheners right.

The passenger seat stains are amazing though.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

mi4johns said:


> Those lyft air freshener's smell like cherry NyQyuil  Leave it to lyft to not even get air fresheners right.
> 
> The passenger seat stains are amazing though.


Honestly.... the stains are all mine. I'm not nice to my girl.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

I am thinking of raising my boy a little bit, and giving him some new big shoes, so that he can kick the Pacific Northwest winters in the butt ?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

My car looks so old compared to that RAV4 ... Surprised I get any tips.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

OldBay said:


> My car looks so old compared to that RAV4 ... Surprised I get any tips.


Tips depend on drivers not on cars.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Tips depend on drivers not on cars.


Agreed. My windshield is cracked but I can usually score an extra buck if I wanna put on my "caucasian accent"


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Especially the drivers not afraid to use tip signs. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> Agreed. My windshield is cracked but I can usually score an extra buck if I wanna put on my "caucasian accent"


 I am orriginally from Afghanistan, and I have an accent and I have never felt not receiving tips, tips depend on how friendly and nice you are ?


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> I am orriginally from Afghanistan, and I have an accent and I have never felt not receiving tips, tips depend on how friendly and nice you are ?
> 
> View attachment 323959


I feel you. But it does help a bit when I stop callin' everyone ***** (the acceptable n-word [it's what I got in lieu of 40 acres and a mule]) for the ride XD


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Don't use the mkt much for Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> View attachment 323961
> 
> 
> Don't use the mkt much for Uber/Lyft.


I can see why. From here there appears to be many reaosns.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> View attachment 323961
> 
> 
> Don't use the mkt much for Uber/Lyft.


I love MKTs ???


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> What's all those spill stains on the passenger seat??? Got paid for that or what?


That was a tray of extract that hadn't finished curing and fell during transport.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

It doesn't matter what kind of fancy cars you guys have, but nothing beats the Lexus, everything is junk compared to Lexus ??
I was almost about to buy the GX460, but I changed my mind.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

2018 Suburban Premier


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> 2018 Suburban Premier
> View attachment 323967


How does the gas do?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

I average around 19-20


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I average around 19-20


well thats not too bad for the size and comfort


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> Heres mine. Honda civic. 2015. SE package. I love her.


Is that a camouflaged seat or liquid stains?



Seattle_my_beloved said:


> View attachment 323952


So I'm not the only one driving pax around with KO2s! :thumbup:



Wolfgang Faust said:


> I average around 19-20


5.3 L83 or 6.2 L86?

I get between 15 and 16 with my old GMC 4x4.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I would not drive anything with lower than 40MPG. The new 2109 RAV4 Hybrid gets that. But it's brand new expensive


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> I am thinking of raising my boy a little bit, and giving him some new big shoes, so that he can kick the Pacific Northwest winters in the butt ?
> View attachment 323952
> View attachment 323953


? Ur Rav is Sic?



UberLAguy said:


> I would not drive anything with lower than 40MPG. The new 2109 RAV4 Hybrid gets that. But it's brand new expensive


It's hard Not to Like the new Rav except for price
In 2 years I'll get a 2019
Make that 3 years


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> It doesn't matter what kind of fancy cars you guys have, but nothing beats the Lexus, everything is junk compared to Lexus ??
> I was almost about to buy the GX460, but I changed my mind.
> 
> View attachment 323966


What are you getting?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Gas only Insight with a 5 speed close ratio manual transmission from a Civic Hybrid.









Need all the MPG I can get. Best MPG in short burst, normal average around 45-60mpg with a/c running.


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

...here's my 2014 Charger 5.7 AWD Pursuit aka my Uber/Lyft car.... It will be all one color very soon... looking to go white... but black is good too.... yeah, yeah.... I know I gotta make a choice :laugh:


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Kevin.G said:


> ...here's my 2014 Charger 5.7 AWD Pursuit aka my Uber/Lyft car.... It will be all one color very soon... looking to go white... but black is good too.... yeah, yeah.... I know I gotta make a choice :laugh:
> View attachment 326156


BLACK?


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Coming soon! Sending the file to the vinyl shop tomorrow.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

2019 Chrysler 300


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

I envy the elbow space of everyone here XD


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

2011 Chevy Malibu..bought May 2017 -29,990 miles....currently 121,220 miles

Still looks new, runs like new (crossing fingers for 200k) paid $8995 and two year loan (paid off)


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

RabbleRouser said:


> ? Ur Rav is Sic?
> 
> 
> It's hard Not to Like the new Rav except for price
> ...


I really like the way the Adventure trim looks on those


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

L


amazinghl said:


> Gas only Insight with a 5 speed close ratio manual transmission from a Civic Hybrid.
> View attachment 325863
> 
> 
> ...


The Honda Cockroach.
Love it!


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> Heres mine. Honda civic. 2015. SE package. I love her.


Is that your "love" all over the passengers seat? ... ?


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

ratethis said:


> Is that your "love" all over the passengers seat? ... ?


I would never love starbucks.


----------

